# Swedish: vid ändring av huvudmotorns varvtal skall kylvattenventiler stängas eller öppnas



## Miss Bellasis

Hello

I'm translating a text from Swedish to English about the work of a ship's engine room for a maritime museum exhibition. I'm stuck on the sentence in italics. 

Original: 
Chiefen kommer ner och ställer sig framför huvudmotorns kontrollpanel. Andre mäster gör sig beredd att skriva upp manövrerna i kladden. Så börjar det. 
_Allt är handreglerat och vid ändring av huvudmotorns varvtal skall kylvattenventiler stängas eller öppnas beroende på varvtal och belastning. _
Ett springande utan dess like börjar för Lasse. Manövrerna kommer tätt och Chiefen blänger irriterat på tryck- och temperaturmätarna. 

My translation: 
The Chief comes down and sets himself in front of the main motor’s control panel. Next to him, the second engineer draws up an outline of the manoeuvres. So it begins. _Everything is hand-regulated and with changes to the speed of the main engine the cold water valves close or open depending on the speed and load._ This is a critical point for Lasse. The manoeuvres are going to be tight and the Chief stares irritably at the pressure and temperature gauges.

I don't think my translation of the sentence makes any sense and if anyone could help that would be great. You're welcome to comment on any other bit of my translation too!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Renaissance man

Not quite right. You make it sound like the valves close or open as a result of something (the changing of the speed), when the instruction is to change them (open/close) when you change the engine speed.
I would say:
"[...] and upon changing the engine speed (or _throttle_, perhaps? Engines are not my field of expertise), cold water valves are to be opened or closed depending on the the speed and load."


----------



## Miss Bellasis

Great, thanks!  That's exactly why I thought my translation didn't make sense - as I thought the valves should be doing something to the engine rather than the other way round.  I was tripping up over the verb form there.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ad31677

Renaissance man said:


> Not quite right. You make it sound like the valves close or open as a result of something (the changing of the speed), when the instruction is to change them (open/close) when you change the engine speed.
> I would say:
> "[...] and upon changing the engine speed (or _throttle_, perhaps? Engines are not my field of expertise), cold water valves are to be opened or closed depending on the the speed and load."



When I read this, I do wonder whether kylvatten refers not to cold water but to water for cooling - i.e. for cooling the engine; then it would make sense those valves being opened when the engine speed or load has increased because the engine would be hotter.   As to whether this opening/closing is automatically correlated to engine speed/load or has to be performed manually is another matter...

(I wondered about this because I had an Asko fridge/freezer once, which the Swedish text referred to as a "Kyl").

Just my SKR0,02's worth 
Aidan


----------



## Renaissance man

That's absolutely true, Aidan.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kylvatten = cooling water, not cold water.


----------



## Miss Bellasis

Then kylvattenventiler = water cooling valves.  I really should have known that kyl was cool not cold!  

Thanks very much for your replies, people.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Miss Bellasis said:


> Then kylvattenventiler = water cooling valves.  I really should have known that kyl was cool not cold!
> 
> Thanks very much for your replies, people.



kylvattenventiler = cooling water valves


----------



## Miss Bellasis

Thanks very much!


----------

